
Chinese Attack on USIS Exploiting SAP Vulnerability - aashishlowanshi
http://security.cioreview.com/whitepaper/chinese-attack-on-usis-exploiting-sap-vulnerability-wid-152.html?utm_campaign=aa11
======
aashishlowanshi
Anyone finds it helpful?

~~~
brudgers
Hacker News generally prefers direct links to sources over sites that simply
link to original sources.

Good luck.

